# A video of my emersed plant setup



## Sean W. (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey guys,

Just a quick video showing my emersed setup






*EDIT*

dunno how to embed it on this forum


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

I saw the vid. Great info. I like the set up. And the plants are b-e-a-u-tiful! (<- Think Jim Carrey in Bruce Almighty.)

What area of SoCal do you live in? And what would happen to the plants in going from immersed to submersed? I know the general changes plants go through, but have you done it with your A.r. minis?


----------



## Sean W. (Feb 2, 2014)

I just finished painting the inside of the light fixture with the CFL bulbs in it, white. Before I painted it, at 12" from the fixture I was getting 4100 lumens, after I painted it i got 7060 lumens at 12". simply painting the inside of the light fixture gave me a 72.2%% increase in light. No extra heat or energy needed. just a coat of white paint ﻿


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Did you do plain white paint? Or did you do those "super" white, chemically enhanced, DIY paint?


----------



## Sean W. (Feb 2, 2014)

just a can of white paint i found in the garage, not sure what it is haha.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

I will have to do the same, then. Thanks for the info.


----------

